#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....

## Mohamed

RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....



PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V.5 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V3.1 


 
Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031 *****

and more ...

links for download in the attached file



See More: RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....

----------


## Mohamedmaita

> RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....
> 
> PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
> PRIMAVERA V.5 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS YA AKI ON BEAUTFUL SOFTWARE

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## timx79

Thank You

----------


## samer11

Thank You

----------


## timx79

the primavera v3.1 is not accepting the password "factbook", the training manuals more of arabic, i would prefer the english version. thanx

----------


## shaggy

am also having issues with the primavera software, pls help us with the password.

----------


## sesshoumaro

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

*password was canceled from the files
*

----------


## firasdin

it look good but i have to try it first
thanks

----------


## Mohamed

> it look good but i have to try it first
> thanks



you are welcome

----------


## skandoura

Thank You

----------


## nitin.panchal

Can any one Put only Pertmaster.Project.Risk.v8.5.0030  Links for the download.



Plssssssss.

Thanks.See More: RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....

----------


## settimana

Could you please upload these files again on ifile.it or mihd?
Thank you in advance

----------


## fasoyinbukki

> I ahve successfully downloaded and installed the PertMaster. Thank you very much.



I tried downloading the Part2 kept reporting broken file. Can you help upload to another location from your  success

----------


## alexcv

Thanks

----------


## prasong

Dear All
I found in rapidshared but did not try yet. If you have download and successfully installtion  
please let me know as well.

Thank
prasong
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Mohamed

----------


## hurricane

Thanks finally found it!!!

----------


## hchugtai

Can someone upload Permaster (with installation guide) and Primaver-7 ??

----------


## NCFC

Hi
When trying to connect to the DB, I get the following error:

Bad public user name or password. Access violation at address 033E21F8 in module 'dbexpsda30.dll'. Write of address 0000000A;

What do I need to get around this issues - I am trying to install to Windows 7 Ultimate?

----------


## baocatsamac

Thank you

----------


## nahla2015

can sommeone  help me to download install pertmaster

----------


## taimurdar

Thanks.

----------


## josefreitas

new link h-t--t-p://www.4shared.com/get/PeIZo2ao/primaverapertmasterprojectrisk.html

See More: RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....

----------


## josefreitas

new link more fast  h-t-t-p://www.------.com/get/d-5fh94b/PP6pm.html (1.2 GBytes) remove the dash and put 4shared

----------


## suga2009

> new link more fast  h-t-t-p://www.------.com/get/d-5fh94b/PP6pm.html (1.2 GBytes) remove the dash and put 4shared



Thank you

----------


## improud2b

thnks ..buddy..josefreitas

----------


## berdem

thanks bro... appreciated

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## lernis

no veo ningun lnk

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

Thank you very much

----------


## Osama 7aggag

Thanks

----------


## gdeloof

thanks, regards

----------


## hot

theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenk you

----------


## jimboy378

This is quite old version...


Download this R8.3.2 h*xx*ps://www.4shared.com/zip/ledvYoIPce/Primavera_P6_R832.htm (xx=tt)See More: RIMAVERA Full CD +All Manuals+ Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031+.....

----------


## Bullhihotboy1236

Thanks

----------


## s_bagmar@yahoo.com

No link for primavera 7.8

----------


## josefreitas

a more updated site hxxps://www.4shared.com/zip/ledvYoIPce/Primavera_P6_R832.htm

----------


## josefreitas

where is the file?

----------


## backspace

thank you

----------

